# My new red tegu :) and the cage I built out of my entertainment center



## Nick O (Jun 26, 2014)

I just bought my red tegu that I found on craigslist in Port Saint Lucie Fl where I am from. I fell in love with the first red tegu I got to hold that was at a local pet store in my area and have been looking for one ever since. He is about a year old and I bought him 3 days ago. He was very skiddish the first 2 days but my girlfriend held him for a few hours he really seemed to calm down and got comfortable a lot quicker then I expected him to. I have a black and white tegu that is about 2 months old so I think that it will work out well that when my red tegu outgrows the cage I just built him, it will be a good time for me to move my black and white tegu into there. If anyone has any advice on what I can do to help my new tegu adapt to its new environment and become more comfortable with me I would really appreciate it. Thanks. -Nick


----------



## Logan (Jun 27, 2014)

I know beardies can't breathe when there upside down but I don't know if it's the same for tegus so is be careful holding him like that.


----------



## Logan (Jun 27, 2014)

Beautiful tegu and enclosure btw


----------



## Nick O (Jun 27, 2014)

oh really?? he seemed to enjoy it lol it was only fot 20 seconds or so. but thank you!


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 27, 2015)

I've seen my tegu sleep on his back (he rolled over himself) so I don't think breathing is an issue while they're upside down like in beardies. With the cage I would seal it up as air tight as possible, from one pic it looked like the front is open screen type and that will not hold humidity at all. They need the air to feel hot and moist, when you open the cage you should be hit with a wave of this warm humid sensation, that will help with your tegu's shedding and if the environment stays too dry he could develop respiratory issues. Dry air will cause dehydration for your Gu (not dehydration like thirst, they need moisture in the air they breath or their lungs will steal moisture from other parts of the body) for example the skin causing shed issues or the eyes can become sunken in from it. Also long term dehydration can cause organ failure.


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2015)

I really like what you've done with the enclosure!! I agree that you may have issues maintaining humidity with so much ventilation. How has the humidity been in there thus far?


----------

